# Mr Amano's home tank!! (must see)



## tko187 (14 Jul 2008)

Hi thought i would share these pics with you guys, just shows the amount of work that went into this project, totally blew me away!! I have more if interested.

BIG driftwood!!






Adding some rocks





looking good





Time for some plants






And a couple of the finished masterpiece , ENJOY!!!









Hope you like!


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jul 2008)

I like it but i think i prefer the large tank Tom Barr did.


----------



## tko187 (14 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I like it but i think i prefer the large tank Tom Barr did.




Any link where i can see this?


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jul 2008)

http://www.fishforums.net/content/Betta ... moth-Tank/


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I like it but i think i prefer the large tank Tom Barr did.



yeah Im with you on that one aaron.


somewhere on www.barrreport.com lol


----------



## tko187 (14 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> http://www.fishforums.net/content/Bettas/155875/The-Behemoth-Tank/


 Cant see it i think you need to register, any where else i might be able to see this.


----------



## Ray (14 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I like it but i think i prefer the large tank Tom Barr did.



Really?  I think for aqauscaping Amano's is in a different league to Tom's client (its not Tom who does the scaping).  However, for sheer "Wow" factor and entertainment value the Behemoth tank is more fun (although Mr. Amano's is bigger!)  Perhaps we should do a poll?


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jul 2008)

Tom Scaped the tank though didnt he? The client just chose what stuff he wanted.


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Jul 2008)

No doubt tom barr aka plantbrains will enlighten us.


----------



## a1Matt (14 Jul 2008)

I think they are both inspiring in their own way  

I have seen pics of that tank of Amanos before... although I would guess that the pics I saw were at least a year after set up. If I can find them again I'll post a link back here.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jul 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I think they are both inspiring in their own way
> 
> I have seen pics of that tank of Amanos before... although I would guess that the pics I saw were at least a year after set up. If I can find them again I'll post a link back here.



Latest ADA 2008 catalogue as an update in this tank, changed quite a bit since then and now houses some lovelu Altums 
I prefer the Amano tank, wish I could have something like that!!!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jul 2008)

I actually prefer Amano's.  

The fish aren't to my taste in 'Tom's'.  I suspect Tom may agree to a degree.  The client's choice, after all...

I am still hoping to feature 'The Behemoth' as a Great Planted Tank in PFK.  Nudge nudge, Tom.


----------



## Dacious (15 Jul 2008)

I've seen that tank before. The first time I saw it it just took my breath away. Its stunning not just for its obvious wow factor but for the way it is in keeping with japanese aesthetics. If you look at the room that it is in it is in keeping with it yet it is visually grabbing. If you look at the fourth and last photo, the tank mirrors the vista looking out into the garden providing that balance. What makes this tank so good is the use of subtlety, there is nothing individually attention seeking yet put it all together and pow!

More pics please!


----------



## tko187 (15 Jul 2008)

Hi guys, i had a look at Tom Barrs tank also, very nice aswell but these are two very different styles and the two are very nice, but i dont think i can compare here are e few more pics for you anyway.

Emty Tank












The outdoor garden





































Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jul 2008)

Oh cool!  I haven't seen some of those before.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The fish aren't to my taste in 'Tom's'.  I suspect Tom may agree to a degree.  The client's choice, after all...



Two stunning tanks. I would say Â´TomÂ´s client chose "goldfish type Discus". TA has altums the last time I saw it. Testimony to how important fish are to an aquascape.

Dave.


----------



## Joecoral (17 Jul 2008)

Amanos tank is stunning! How much would you love one of those in your lounge? I know i sure would, I'd never watch the tv again! Would look amazing with a big shoal of discus in there tho. I also like the fact that you can walk all the way around it!
Now all I need to do is win the lottery.....
JC


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jul 2008)

I also like this tank by Oliver Knott:

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/fressnapfkre

Enjoy!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Jul 2008)

Thanks for sharing those pictures, some are even new to me. You will find details on filtration etc in the 2008 ADA catologe.
I prefure this to Tom Barrs.....its more natural and wild with subtle use of fish.
The guys in the picture eating around the table are from the Aquatic Gardening Assosiation.........Heads up guys, that will be UKaps in a few years from now! 8) 

Ukaps Baby!


----------



## PM (19 Jul 2008)

How does he maintain it though? (Amano), does he go swimming to trim his ferns?

It would be a huge task...


----------



## jay (26 Jul 2008)

WOW!!

Think that has to be what my house is going to look like in a couple years (3 bed semi in Harrow)  

Not sure about Amano's kaftan either.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Aug 2010)

bump


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Aug 2010)

Talk about dragging the past up - ol.....d school post.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Aug 2010)

he he... 
I had an urge to look at pics of this tank, and thought why not bump it as there is bound to be a few new members looking at the active posts list who would like to see it


----------



## johnson529 (24 Aug 2010)

cheers matt.

I am one of those people that hadn't seen this tank before and possibly wouldnt have if you hadnt bumped it


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Aug 2010)

well we can actualize this post if this is popped up.  

this is how the tank looked like last october:
http://www.naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2 ... ?photo=122

in january:
http://www.adana.co.kr/sub51.asp

Altums got old and they not felt good in the strong current. Mr. Amano replaced them to a tons of small fishes a while ago.

Still a beauty tank. Can't believe how they manage this to look top shape on a long term.


----------



## a1Matt (25 Aug 2010)

Nice one Viktor.
I was curious to see how the tank was looking these days


----------



## mlgt (25 Aug 2010)

Wasnt there a thread about a group going to this place? Or maybe I was reading on another forum. 

Im frequently visit Hong Kong as I have family out there and one of these days I will go Japan and visit the musuem 

Just a matter of time..... reminds me to play the lottery so I can bag myself a tank like Mr Amanos LOL!!


----------



## a1Matt (25 Aug 2010)

I think the pics on this post were from an AGA visit (that is from memory so I could be wrong   )


			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> reminds me to play the lottery so I can bag myself a tank like Mr Amanos LOL!!


and the house to match!


----------



## mlgt (25 Aug 2010)

Oh it will be in its own house


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2010)

It's such an incredible tank. Just imagine designing it! 

The Man, Mr Amano, really is the greatest ever scaper to live, and In My very honest opinion, no one will ever come close to him.

Great link Viktor


----------



## Anonymous (26 Aug 2010)

He's great Mark, but not the best. This isn't a healthy thinking ...


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Aug 2010)

clonitza said:
			
		

> He's great Mark, but not the best. This isn't a healthy thinking ...



it is an opinion   

so, who's better then? Just look at the past 20 years of his work. There maybe some that produce 2 or 4 stunning tanks, but Amano, produces them tank after tank after tank after tank...when should I stop?   

no one can lay claim to that! 



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> This isn't a healthy thinking ...



for me it is.   it makes me aspire to be better. we all need heroes


----------



## NeilW (26 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The Man, Mr Amano, really is the greatest ever scaper to live, and In My very honest opinion, no one will ever come close to him.


Agreed.  I believe Mr Amano has a unique mix of qualities that make his work possible.  Not only has he massive amounts of vision but he is also from a culture that is very unique in its relationship with nature.  I can only see someone else out of Japan coming close, and even then I doubt they would have the same outlook in aesthetics toward context (for example the products developed by Amano to minimise disruption to the 'scape - glassware, cabinet style, tank style etc. etc.)  

For me its not just Amano's 'Japaneseness' that makes his work great, but that he is truly original is his vision of a holistic approach to everything that makes up the 'Nature Aquarium' not just the aquascape.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Anonymous (27 Aug 2010)

Mark I know if you had his time and his tools, I can prove you could be better. I've seen your things and I'm positive you could grow.

Just remember that Amano is not alone, ADA is not made of robots, is made of people that collaborate in doing that beautiful things. Amano alone would have achieved nothing without his mates.

If you stick together as UKAPS and collaborate I'm positive you all could be a better name in aquascaping, just try not to copy what ADA like everybody does and do your own stile, inspired by the nature surrounding you.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Spang (27 Aug 2010)

Anyone have a link to Tom Barr's tank as the original link is now a 404?


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> The Man, Mr Amano, really is the greatest ever scaper to live.....



I agree 100%. No one else comes close in terms of originality, productivity and consistency.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ....and In My very honest opinion, no one will ever come close to him.



I hope you are wrong on this count, as I feel the hobby is in real need of an injection of originality. I get the impression that you are right, and that aquascaping has been done, and all that is left is tweaking basic themes to make them a little different from each other. I suspect this is how cosmologists will feel once the grand unified theory has been finalised.

Dave.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Aug 2010)

Some are overdone, I mean dutch and iwagumi, nature still has more to offer but others are waiting to come.
Think for instance about painting styles: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Styles_of_Art

Many of them are created as a movement against other styles, or tribute to some ancient ones or brand new just from a genius spark. We need to clear our minds before having a bit of inspiration I think.

I'm just talking right now because I'm waiting for my vacation but after that I'll try to show you what I'm thinking about.  :? 

Mike


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I hope you are wrong on this count, as I feel the hobby is in real need of an injection of originality.



Me to, But I reckon your right with this...



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> and all that is left is tweaking basic themes to make them a little different from each other



You've got oli knott, doing the mad and bizarre stuff...which he does well by the way  

Amano doing the Nature thing, like no other. You've got maybe biotopes, which George covered, and did really good. Then onto the Dutch themed tanks. Maybe, there's is an avenue to slightly change the Dutch theme, but then it's just 'tweaks' like you say.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> hink for instance about painting styles:



I keep thinking about the artistic side of things, as in 'surreal' More along the lines of the plants as 'colours' and painting a picture.More like a painter than a gardener.

i've a few ideas which I hope to try, but I don't have the nuts for it. In my head, there like nothing else out there.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> We need to clear our minds before having a bit of inspiration I think.



This is great way of thinking, but I fear, for us in the west, UK especially at the moment, many folk just cant unwind. stresses of life. To be honest I wished I was 60's, flower power dude, but sadly I'm not.

I do try to switch off from daily work pressures and reserve a bit of time for ' thinking' about my future scapes. Designing, plant positions etc etc.

Another issue, is the shortage of tanks within my house and other folks homes to try and fulfil these ideas. 



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> ust remember that Amano is not alone, ADA is not made of robots, is made of people that collaborate in doing that beautiful things. Amano alone would have achieved nothing without his mates.



maybe so, but he did the ground work over the last 20 years or so. I would say, he's now the teacher, but would still produce magical tanks if he didn't have his helpers...just on a smaller scale. 

Great discussion


----------



## NeilW (27 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> You've got oli knott, doing the mad and bizarre stuff...which he does well by the way
> 
> Amano doing the Nature thing, like no other. You've got maybe biotopes, which George covered, and did really good. Then onto the Dutch themed tanks. Maybe, there's is an avenue to slightly change the Dutch theme, but then it's just 'tweaks' like you say.


I think creating something original is still possible but I think what Amano did by creating the 'Nature' style is still a one off in its popularity and vision.  

I think the reason why the Nature style is so admired and copied is because it agrees with all of our experiences of nature but can also be tailored to suit and stylised due to its 'fantasy' quality, unlike strict biotopes.  The Nature style is also a romanticised and distilled version of what a biotope might contain whilst omitting the bits that aren't necessarily 'attractive' to the human eye. 

Although still original both the Dutch style and Oli Knotts creations come more down to personal taste, as Dutch is very controlled and human in its rationality and Oli Knotts stuff is straight from his own head.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2010)

well said Neil. You've picked up on many points I didn't see. 

When we think about innovation, trying something new, It becomes difficult to think, actually, what could be done?


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2010)

just like to add, maybe what Devin (hydrophyte) is doing, could possibly be expanded?

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8775&start=120

or is maybe tweaking nature style?


----------



## NeilW (28 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> just like to add, maybe what Devin (hydrophyte) is doing, could possibly be expanded?
> 
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.ph ... &start=120
> 
> or is maybe tweaking nature style?



What Devin has done is refreshing to see.  I can see some milage in that, either by introducing some Amano style minimalism with the equipment or working on the layering and 'dimensional' quality that the planters introduce to a whole composition.  The underwater section could also be worked on.  

I think the work of that Aquazoom company from Japan is touching on something similar where someone has seen a standard palludarium but applied NA principles. 

For me it seems that Amano has introduced Modernism to the world of aquascaping, but unlike the world of art it seems that the Post-Modernist reaction has yet to come about.  You can either stick two fingers up to the modernist establishment and create something completely different, you can create something backward looking from 'the good old days' and go historical, or you can embrace the ideas modernism has introduced but push it further.


----------

